# Framing Nails - Which to buy



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

3 1/2 would be my suggestion. As to galvanized--If the cost is not that much more--why not?

I always buy galvanized finish nails--I don't want to risk accidentally using a plain nail outside.--Mike--


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions. The galvanized or about double in price ($25 vs $50+) per box.

If I'm mostly joining 2X4's, would a 3.5inch nail be too long? I know the true size of a 2X4 is 1-1/2 X 3-1/2 so 2-2X4's would equal 3 inches if joined together.

I can see where all the nail sizes will come in handy, was just trying to get out of buying multiple boxes of 2000 nails which are definitely way more than i'll ever need being a weekend warrior.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

My gun uses 3 1/4 (you did not list that as an option)---When nailing 2 x4 s together side by side --
--angle the nails a bit so the tip does not come out the other side.

With that price difference--just buy the cheaper nails--get the galvanized when you need them.

I store my nails in old army ammo cans--water proof. Keeps the nails from rusting--handy if it rains on a job.----Mike---


----------



## KennMacMoragh (Aug 14, 2009)

3 1/4" for 2x4's

2 3/8" for plywood


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the sizes and info everyone.

So I picked up a box of 3" non-galvanized at the depot for only $23.00 for 2000 which is a good price in comparison to other places. Then thought about it some more and realize that it is going to take me a while to go through 2000 nails that are suited for indoors only, so I'm going to get a box of galvanized nails in a larger size and consider returning the non-galvanized. $23 was a good price so i'll hang onto it for a few weeks and decide.

Thanks again for the sizes. I'll probably start with 2X4 sized nails, and consider getting others. Wish Bostitch sold a box of 500, or an assorted pack :thumbup:


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good luck Frank---Treat that thing like a loaded gun with a hair trigger----

The people most likely to get hurt with any power tool are the inexperienced or the over confident worker.

Read that:::: New guys or us old guys--after all we know what we can "get away with":whistling2::laughing::laughing:

----Mike----

If your gun can be set to 'single shot only'--instead of automatic you will prevent "double strikes" which can be dangerous.

In automatic--as long as you have the trigger pulled--the gun will fire whenever the tip touches wood--(or flesh)


----------



## HandyFrank (Jan 8, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> Good luck Frank---Treat that thing like a loaded gun with a hair trigger----
> 
> The people most likely to get hurt with any power tool are the inexperienced or the over confident worker.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the tips Mike!
And the reminder that I should never get too confident with any tool in my hand.

The gun I purchased as the trigger option where I can only use it as a sequential shot, so it is one shot at a time 

I tested the gun out the other day and it sure is cool to watch a huge nails hammer in with ease. I also purchased a palm nailer from the same person and that thing is even cooler!


----------



## racebum (Mar 8, 2010)

KennMacMoragh said:


> 3 1/4" for 2x4's
> 
> 2 3/8" for plywood


this, you'll find 16d shorts and 8d's all over HD and lowes. 

just off the top of my head i paid $50ish for a box of 5000 galv 8d's that i used when i replaced my roof sheathing. 1000 16d's were something like $15 for plain brights. the 2000 packs sound like hitachi which are just a wonderful buy since HD stocks so many sizes in that brand.


----------

